

Older adults and internet use - RougeFemme
http://www.pewinternet.org/Reports/2012/Older-adults-and-internet-use.aspx

======
axelfreeman
Article about older adults and the internet.

Use 13 px font size.

~~~
jjkmk
It might have been about older adults, but that doesn't mean their target
demographic is older adults.

------
tawgx
I think we can thank Apple (at least to some great extent) for this. It was
really hard to get my mom on email and browsing in general before she got an
iPad. It's not that she didn't know how to, it was more that the experience of
sitting in front of a computer, having been a teacher a ll her life, wasn't
something that was natural for her. With her iPad, she's much more on-line and
it's kind of like the internet (physically) came to her and not the
traditional other way around.

------
DoubleCluster
The main reason for this? The same people who were using the internet 10 years
ago now qualify as "older adults".

